# Congratulations!!!!! MJ & Stu have been approved



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Mez & Stu

fantastic news!!!

well done on being approved

Anabelle & Bob


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

EXCELLENT NEWS !!!! 

So happy for you both.

T xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well Done MJ & Stu


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh wow- now Anabelle you have made me   hapy tears!

Just off out to celebrate!

Thank you all for your support 
xxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey hun

have a fab time celebrating



A
x


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Brilliant news - I've been thinking about you all day!!!!!!!!!

Have a fantastic night celebrating - hopefully not too long until you are a mammy and daddy.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

sorry to gatecrash this thread 

Just wanted to say

Fab news MJ and stu

so happy for you both 



Love Emxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh this is fab news!  have gone all tingly 

Fanbloomingtastic!  

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done MJ and stu
its a great feeling....enjoy your evening   

kj x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

A million congratulations Mez & Stu  

So very very pleased for you both!

Heres to you both and your soon to be little family!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations. knew it would as good as this.

L
Welshy


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Brilliant news! well done


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Many many congratulations!!!!!!! Enjoy the celebration love JD xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

A HUGE   congratulations MJ and Stu - enjoy the celebrating!!!

Love
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic news! Hope you have enjoyed celebrating and that your wait won't be too long!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hiya congrats to you both I hope you had some good celebrations last night 
-Gayle


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Congratulations MJ and Stu!!
Brilliant news.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wishing you a speedy journey from here on in.

Magenta, Mr Magenta and Bubbles


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you all

its means so much to us to have your support- i can honestly say without FF Stu and i would have prob spent more years just "thinking" about adoption as it looked so scary

To anyone thinking of adoption however thinks its too hard/complicated........all i will say is dont give up- it is worth every second!

dont think it has sunk in yet- i think it will when we get the official yes!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Mez...........let's hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Huge Congratulations from me too, MJ and Stu!!

I remember that feeling so well...it's the best! Enjoy it and my fingers are crossed your wait is a short one.

Charlie. x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi MJ

Fantastic news   Hope you dont have to wait too long.

How did your celebrations go last night. 

Lynn xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sending masses of Congrats to u Mez n Stu ofcourse   will have a celebratery(sp) drink on Sat or 2    
lol
Lou


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Many congratulations Mez and Stu!!!!

I am so pleased for you ..

Love .. Bels xxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.  Hope you hear something soon.

Tracey x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to you both on being approved!

Laine xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun, i hope you had a good time celebrating

i updated you on the list as i was updating it for another member anyway  

pam xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG only just seen this !!!

Fantastic, may your family be just round the corner  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Wooooooo  Hooooooo!!!!! 

Congratulations MJ and Stu on your approval.  Hope you dont' have long to wait for a match

Good luck 
Karen, Rich and the girls


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Unfortunately I've been ill this week so my congratulations are belated but still heartfelt.

Well done not that I thought there would ever be a problem.  Fingers crossed for a quick match.

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Mez & Stu!

Belated due to holiday but I did think of you and am so very pleased...hope you don't have too long a wait.
Love
OT x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

What wonderful news!

Congratulations!!!   

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey ladies and Gents

Just wanted to update you all- it is now Official!!! all signed off!

spoke with our SW who is lovely( and i know she has been reading FF    ) and she is coming out on 8th oct to work out a plan of contact with us

Now its sinking in!

I did jest and say "well have u found our babies yet"   (no pressure to our SW )

wouldnt have got through this process without you all and also our fab SW

hugs

M J
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news MJ, another milestone reached
 to your sw lol

kjx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Great news MJ, hoping the next stage won't take too long.

You sound like me, jesting with our SW about finding our children....only have jesting though!
Love
OT x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Way to go, hun
You will be a fab mummy soon, me thinks! xxx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

congratulations well done.

Nicola x


----------

